# Em contexto: onde ou aonde?



## Magikarpando

"Mas chega um ponto aonde/onde o servir (...)"

E outra: Um futuro brilhante à frente/a frente?

Grato!


----------



## okporip

eu diria onde e à frente.


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> eu diria onde e à frente.


 
Eu também, mas não sei se não será por acompanhar uma tendência cada vez maior para abandonar '_aonde_'. Raciocinando alto: tal como leio a frase, '_onde_' significa _'em que/no qual' _e por isso_ 'aonde'_ não parece que se ajustasse._ 'Ponto',_ por sua vez, quererá dizer '_momento_'. A ideia de _'movimento para' _também não está clara_. _A sensação que me fica é a de que a situação é estática, mais uma razão para usar '_onde_'.
A frase é muito estranha, no entanto_._ Quem chega é o ponto, o momento (se fosse outro o sujeito então a construção seria 'X _chega *a* um ponto'_); _'o servir',_ por sua vez_,_ parece ser um substantivo. Mas então seria o sujeito dum verbo que parece faltar: _'chega um ponto em que o servir já não tem justificação'_, por exemplo. Mesmo nesse caso não vejo justificação para '_aonde_'. Não me ocorre nenhum verbo de movimento para suprir o verbo que falta. 
Mesmo intrigado, parece-me que há razões para concordar com o Okporip.


----------



## Magikarpando

Mas chega um ponto *quando* o servir.

Não passa a ideia de movimento?

Obrigado por suas respostas, sempre dispostos a ajudar! Quando precisarem algo, ficarei grato se puder ajudá-los!


----------



## Carfer

Magikarpando said:


> Mas chega um ponto *quando* o servir.
> 
> Não passa a ideia de movimento?
> 
> Obrigado por suas respostas, sempre dispostos a ajudar! Quando precisarem algo, ficarei grato se puder ajudá-los!


 
_'Mas chega um ponto *quando* o servir.'_ é uma frase correcta em português? Eu acho que não.


----------



## Magikarpando

Não vejo motivo para ser errada. Chega a um ponto. Quando chega no ponto [continua].

Enfim, complicado.


----------



## Carfer

Magikarpando said:


> Não vejo motivo para ser errada. Chega a um ponto. Quando chega no ponto [continua].
> 
> Enfim, complicado.


 
Mas isso é diferente. Em todo o caso, voltamos sempre ao mesmo. Escrevamos então a frase original de acordo com o seu exemplo: _'Mas chega um ponto. Q*uando* o servir.'. _Que é que isto significa?


----------



## Magikarpando

Ao chegar em determinado ponto, o servir deve ser visto como um fim em si.

Quando chegar em determinado ponto, o servir deve ser visto como um fim em si.

Mas chega um ponto quando o servir deve ser visto como um fim em si.


----------



## Vanda

Chega um ponto em que o servir deve ser visto como um fim em si.

Onde não é o pronome relativo apropriado quando não se refere a lugares, portanto nem onde nem aonde.

OBS.: Uma pergunta por tópico, por favor. 


> *Um só tema por tópico (fio/ thread) / Não se admite bate-papo.*
> Mantenha-se dentro do tema da primeira mensagem do tópico (fio).
> Formule uma única pergunta específica sobre uma palavra, frase ou tema concretos por tópico. Caso tenha mais perguntas, abra um novo tópico (fio) para cada uma delas.
> Se desejar tratar dum tema relacionado, porém distinto do que figura na primeira mensagem do tópico, abra uma nova discussão.


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=14698


----------



## Carfer

Magikarpando said:


> Ao chegar em determinado ponto, o servir deve ser visto como um fim em si.
> 
> Quando chegar em determinado ponto, o servir deve ser visto como um fim em si.
> 
> Mas chega um ponto quando o servir deve ser visto como um fim em si.


 
Nada a objectar às duas primeiras. A terceira, pelo menos em Portugal, não creio que seja corrente e não sei se o será no Brasil. A frase está agora completa e, voltando à questão do '_aonde_', continuo a pensar que não se justifica. '_Quando_' implica a ideia de tempo, de momento determinado, não de 'lugar para onde'.


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Chega um ponto em que o servir deve ser visto como um fim em si.
> 
> Onde não é o pronome relativo apropriado quando não se refere a lugares, portanto nem onde nem aonde.
> 
> OBS.: Uma pergunta por tópico, por favor.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=14698


 
Em tese, concordo absolutamente, Vanda. E no caso concreto também, porque já se chegou à conclusão de que '_ponto_' se refere ao momento e não a um lugar, mas esse significado não estava nada claro na frase original, a que começou a discussão.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Em tese, concordo absolutamente, Vanda. E no caso concreto também, porque já se chegou à conclusão de que '_ponto_' se refere ao momento e não a um lugar, mas esse significado não estava nada claro na frase original, a que começou a discussão.


 Também concordo que "em que" é a melhor opção, mas não estou tão certo de que possamos assegurar que a ideia de lugar não está contida na frase. Parece-me que se trata de algo bastante comum, especialmente na fala - uma ideia de "ponto" que corresponde a um lugar "abstrato". É evidente que a construção gramatical não favorece essa percepção (para tanto, melhor teria sido dizer "chega-se a um ponto"), mas a ideia de lugar, creio, está lá.


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Também concordo que "em que" é a melhor opção, mas não estou tão certo de que possamos assegurar que a ideia de lugar não está contida na frase. Parece-me que se trata de algo bastante comum, especialmente na fala - uma ideia de "ponto" que corresponde a um lugar "abstrato". É evidente que a construção gramatical não favorece essa percepção (para tanto, melhor teria sido dizer "chega-se a um ponto"), mas a ideia de lugar, creio, está lá.


 
Bem, uma coisa parece certa: a frase é estranha. _'Em que'_ tem pelo menos a vantagem de evitar uma construção desajeitada.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Bem, uma coisa parece certa: a frase é estranha. _'Em que'_ tem pelo menos a vantagem de evitar uma construção desajeitada.



Concordo com as duas ideias.


----------

